# Trailer Back Up Lights.



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys. I am planning to put 2 back up lights under the rear end of my 298RE. I have a couple of these- http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-Waterproof-LED-Flood-Wash-Light-Lamp-DC-12V-Outdoor-Bulb-Floodlight-/190839979584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6ef2fe40 . they are plenty bright and don't take much juice to run. I understand that the middle pin on the 7 pin plug for the trailer is the back up light circuit.My question is- Does the plug cable on the outback trailer have that lead included, and where do I hook up to it? would I need to run a ground as well or uses a chassis ground strap? Just getting started with my mods.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I installed back up lights on my trailer, but did not go through the complication of integrating them with the plug cable. Instead, I found a junction box under the rear slide that had 12VDC power and installed a waterproof switch on the junction box cover. I just flip the switch when I need the backup lights. Very easy and I can turn on the lights any time I want, regardless of whether the TV is hooked up.

DAN


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

bbuchorn said:


> Hey guys. I am planning to put 2 back up lights under the rear end of my 298RE. I have a couple of these- http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-Waterproof-LED-Flood-Wash-Light-Lamp-DC-12V-Outdoor-Bulb-Floodlight-/190839979584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6ef2fe40 . they are plenty bright and don't take much juice to run. I understand that the middle pin on the 7 pin plug for the trailer is the back up light circuit.My question is- Does the plug cable on the outback trailer have that lead included, and where do I hook up to it? would I need to run a ground as well or uses a chassis ground strap? Just getting started with my mods.


Verify which pin is hot only in reverse using a 12 volt test light (with a helper), then follow that pin to the TT plug. Open up junction box on front of TT (usually mounted on frame behind battery and LP tanks)Look where the TT harness comes into junction block, if there are 7 wires find the one that lights up a 12 volt test light only in reverse. Run a wire from this in the underbelly of TT to the rear and connect it to the hot side of your new lights. Connect the ground side of your new lights to the frame with ring teminal and call it a day....


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I installed back up lights on my trailer, but did not go through the complication of integrating them with the plug cable. Instead, I found a junction box under the rear slide that had 12VDC power and installed a waterproof switch on the junction box cover. I just flip the switch when I need the backup lights. Very easy and I can turn on the lights any time I want, regardless of whether the TV is hooked up.
> 
> DAN


2x on TwoElkhounds method. Sometimes the simple approach is the best. There is less stress and the need is met. The complication of the trucks reverse switch functioning the back up lights is enough for me to not do it. Wire it to a 12VDC source near the end of the TT with a switch to turn it off/on. Pop a top.... relax... enjoy the campsite.









OR get out your five volume set of truck manual, research the wiring diagrams, find a way to run an extra wire from 7-pin connector to the back-up lights on the TT, scream at the dog for getting in the way, yell at the kids for tripping on the wiring, bust that knuckle under the trucks bumper, and have fun.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

The reverse wire is in the trailer pigtail but not connected to anything. Since my driveway is long and dark and we frequently return home at night, the automatic approach was better for me. No changes necessary for the truck - just extend the wire from the trailer junction box.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

muddy tires said:


> The reverse wire is in the trailer pigtail but not connected to anything. Since my driveway is long and dark and we frequently return home at night, the automatic approach was better for me. No changes necessary for the truck - just extend the wire from the trailer junction box.


I also have an automatic switch, called DW.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

There's a lead in the Bargman junction box that your 7 lead cable goes to on the trailer. From there, you just run a wire to the backup lights and when you shift to reverse, they will come on. I may have pics in the link in my sig, or PM me if you want it to work as I described.


----------

